
On the Shred (YC S15) Video Lawsuit - wj
http://blog.ycombinator.com/on-the-shred-video-lawsuit
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10261825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10261825)

------
paradox95
Would be good idea for engineering outsourcing firms to start reaching out to
Smule. Probably the only way they'll hire any engineers in the future. At
least in SV.

------
karmajunkie
[reaches for popcorn]

